# 10 صفات من الأفضل تجنبها في زوجة المستقبل



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*
حذرت رحاب العوضى، خبيرة التنمية الأسرية والتنمية البشرية، كل الرجال والشباب من الاقتران أوالارتباط بـ 10 أنواع من الفتيات، بعد انتشار حالات الطلاق فى الفترة الأخيرة، مضيفة أن هذا مجرد سرد للعيوب التى من شأنها أن توقف رحلة الحياة الزوجية الطويلة وتسبب الطلاق.

وأشارت إلى أن أحد الأسباب التى تؤدى إلى الطلاق هى البداية الخاطئة، حيث إنه إذا كانت هناك عيوب فى الرجل فهناك عيوب فى المرأة أيضاً.

وقالت العوضى إن من الصفات غير المرغوب فيها بالنسبة للفتيات:

1- الفتاة التافهة:
وهى التى ترى أن الزواج مظاهر وفرح كبير وينحصر حديثها كله على شهر العسل والسفر إلى الخارج والسيارة، وتظل التفاهة سمة ملازمة لها حتى بعد الزواج، لأن نظرتها لرحلة الزواج ليس نظرة الرحلة الطويلة المليئة بالصعاب التى يجب أن تجتازها، ولكنها تنظر إلى الزواج وكأنه رحلة دلع وعدم تحمل مسئولية.

2- الفتاة الأنانية:
فهى لا تقدر تعب الشاب فى الحصول على القليل ودائما تريد الإكثار وتريد هى ما تريد ولا يهم من أمامها، وبعد الزواج يكون أهم شىء بالنسبة لها راحتها ولا تهتم بالزوج القادم من العمل متعبا أو بالأبناء فيما بعد وبالتغذية الصحية لهم، ولا يهم من أمامها إن كان يعانى أو محتاجا شيئا حتى لو شعرت أنه متعب أو مرهقا تتجاهل هذا الأمر حتى لا تثقل نفسها وتعمل شيئا يجهدها وتجدها لاتهتم بالمناسبات السعيدة لدى العائلة.

3 - الفتاة المتأنقة:
هذه الفتاة تنفق أموالها وأموال الزوج على المكياج والإكسسوارات ببذخ شديد، بحيث تشعرك أن الحياة ما هى إلا المظهر الشكلى ولا تفكر فى توفير جزء من المال للمستقبل لعمل شىء مفيد.

4- الفتاة المغرورة:
هى عادة تعانى من نقص ما فى شخصيتها وعائلتها وتدارى هذا النقص بالغرور والتعالى على خلق الله، ولا تعرف التواضع أبدا، وهذه الفتاة بعد الزواج تسبب مشاكل أسرية كثيرة مع أهل الزوج أو المعارف.

5 – الفتاة الممثلة:
وهى الفتاة التى تمثل الهدوء والرزانة وتتكلم بحساب شديد وتوافق الشاب فى كل كلامه حتى تثبت له أنها شخصية متوافقة معه إلى أن يحدث الزواج فتنقلب الآية.

6- الفتاة العديمة الشعور المدعية الثقافة:
فلا هى تهتم بموضوع إنسانى أو تتكلم فى زيارة مريض أو الرفق بضعيف وترى أن الدنيا مصالح، فهى بعد الزواج لن تهتم إن كان الزوج سعيدا أو حزينا أو يعانى من شىء.
أما الفتاة مدعية الثقافة فتظهر أنها تفهم فى كل شىء، ودائماً تقاطع من يتكلم وتقول له رأيها حتى وإن لم يطلب أحد رأيها، فهى تفهم فى الطب والهندسة وتفهم نفوس الناس حتى إن لم يتكلموا، وهذه الزوجة تلغى شخصية من يتزوجها ويلائمها شخص اتكالى يحب الاعتماد على غيره.

7- الفتاة الكثيرة الهزار والكلام المكشوف:
قد يعجب بعض الشباب بهذه الشخصية المنفتحة جدا والتى أحيانا تكون مدخنة، ولكن نقول للشاب ليس فقط دور الزواج هو زوج وزوجة، فهناك أولاد ويجب أن تختار من تكون أمّا عظيمة لأولادك حتى تساعدك فى رسالتك كأب.

8- الفتاة المرتبطة بأهلها:
تجد الفتاة قبل الزواج تطلب شقة بالقرب من أمها أو تأخذ رأى أمها والعائلة فى كل شىء، وبعد الزاوج تجدها مقيمة إقامة كاملة عند الأم ولا تهتم بوجود الزوج فى البيت، وقد يتطور الأمر بعد ذلك بصرف نقود الزوج على الأهل وهذا حرام شرعاً.

9- الفتاة الثرية:
يخطئ بعض الشباب عندما يتزوج فتاة أغنى منه، فبعد الزواج تصير مفارقات سيئة كثيرة فمهما اشترى لها من ماله فهى تعرف أن هناك أحسن إلى جانب أن المال قد يعطى بعض الفتيات قوة وسلطة على الزوج.

10- الفتاة المتناقضة:
هى شخصية غريبة تهتم بمناسبات أهلها وأصدقائها ولا تهتم بمناسبات الزوج، تهتم بعملها ولا تهتم بدورها كزوجة، تجدها مبتسمة مع أصحابها وأهلها وتجدها مكتئبة مع الزوج، وهذه حالة نفسية خاصة، وفى بعض الأحيان يكون الزواج بينهم على حب أو تدعى هى أنه حب ويعرفها الشاب بقرب المعرفة والتعامل الكثير قبل الزواج، لأنها تعتمد على أن قلة المقابلات لا تكشف حقيقة شخصيتها.*


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2012)

قليل لما نلاقى بنت تخلوا من كل العيوب دى للاسف​


----------



## اليعازر (25 يناير 2012)

نصائح ممتازة للشباب والشابات على حد سواء.


شكرا استاذنا عالموضوع.

الرب يبارك خدمتك.


.


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2012)

*وبعد الكلام هتلاقى حد ما تخلى الشباب اعمى احسن علشان يتزوج وخلاص بدل ما بفضل طول عمره يدلو على حد مش فية الصفات دة ومش هيلاقى حد  ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> قليل لما نلاقى بنت تخلوا من كل العيوب دى للاسف​





يوليوس44 قال:


> *وبعد الكلام هتلاقى حد ما تخلى الشباب اعمى احسن علشان يتزوج وخلاص بدل ما بفضل طول عمره يدلو على حد مش فية الصفات دة ومش هيلاقى حد  ​*



*العثور على شريك الحياة ليس بالشيئ السهل .... ويستحق العناء لأجل أن نجده ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> نصائح ممتازة للشباب والشابات على حد سواء.
> 
> 
> شكرا استاذنا عالموضوع.
> ...



*شكرا حبيبى ..... ربنا يبارك عمرك*


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2012)

*شكرااا على النصايح

  ولسة في صفات تانية لازم تضاف للقايمة

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *شكرااا على النصايح
> 
> ولسة في صفات تانية لازم تضاف للقايمة
> 
> *​



*هات ما عندك ....

وللأنصاف دعنا نبحث عن الصفات التى ننصح الفتيات بتجنب الشباب الذين يتصفون بها *


----------



## Michae_Salib (25 يناير 2012)

*5 – الفتاة الممثلة:
وهى الفتاة التى تمثل الهدوء والرزانة وتتكلم بحساب شديد وتوافق الشاب فى كل كلامه حتى تثبت له أنها شخصية متوافقة معه إلى أن يحدث الزواج فتنقلب الآية.*
هيا دى اهم حاجه فعلا


----------



## Critic (25 يناير 2012)

*



1- الفتاة التافهة:
وهى التى ترى أن الزواج مظاهر وفرح كبير وينحصر حديثها كله على شهر العسل والسفر إلى الخارج والسيارة، وتظل التفاهة سمة ملازمة لها حتى بعد الزواج، لأن نظرتها لرحلة الزواج ليس نظرة الرحلة الطويلة المليئة بالصعاب التى يجب أن تجتازها، ولكنها تنظر إلى الزواج وكأنه رحلة دلع وعدم تحمل مسئولية.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وما أكثر تلك النوعية !*
*شكرا على الموضوع ابى الحبيب*


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هات ما عندك ....
> 
> **بصراحة كنت متردد اني أجاوب على سؤالك عشان في ناس هتقول عليا متخلف ورجعي بس أنا هجيب اللي عندي زي ما حضرتك طلبت واللي يحصل يحصل ههههه:
> 
> ...



*من الطبيعي ان هذا الموضوع عن الفتيات مش الشباب وعشان كدة أنا اتكلمت عن الفتيات مش الشباب

وهناك العديد والعديد من المواضيع التي تحذر حواء وتوعيها جيدااا بكل شيء وليس فقط الصفات التي يجب أن تتجنبها هي في الشباب *​


----------



## أنجيلا (25 يناير 2012)

*موضوع جميل استاذي..*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> وللأنصاف دعنا نبحث عن الصفات التى ننصح الفتيات بتجنب الشباب الذين يتصفون بها *


*
نفس الصفات المذكورة في الموضوع..... يجب ع البنات تجنب الشباب الذين يتصفون بها *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2012)

*11 - الفتاة المُدللة :*
*ولا أقصد بها تللك الصورة النمطية التى اعتادت الدراما على تجسيدها ...بل هناك صورة أخطر منها تتمثل فى الاتى :*
*- عدم سماح الام بدخول ابنتها المطبخ قائلة ( بكرة تتعلمى فى بيت جوزك )*
*- عدم اشراك الام ابنتها فى مشاكل الحياة التى تعترض الاسرة ( مثلا بابا بيمر بظروف مالية وحشة وعايزين نخف الطلبات عليه ) هذه العبارة لا تسمعها البنت او الولد ابدا (!!)*
*- او مشاركتها اسرار السيدات المعتادة بأن تكون صديقة لابنتها *
*- تفانى الام فى تلبية كل شاردة وواردة للآسرة حتى ولو كان على حساب راحتها يخلق سلبية داخل الابناء تتمثل فى ان كل شئ مُجاب وحاضر بلا ادنى مجهود*
*- رفض الاب تلبية متطلبات ابنائه التى تفوق امكانياته المادية ..وبدلا من مصارحة الابناء بذلك .... يلجأ الى تسخيف هذه الطلبات او حتى تحريمها ...*
*ليخرج من مازق الحرج ويضع نفسه فى صورة الاب الذى يلبى طلبات ابناءه بلا تأخير ... *

*- الادعاء للابناء بانهم ( تربوا كويس ) وان غيرهم هو من يخطئ ...وهذا اخطر نوع من انواع الدلال  ..*
*وعليه :*
*تنشأ الفتاة او الفتى فى ظل اب حنون جداً وأم متفانية طيبة ذات خُلق ..الا أنه للأسف الشديد تمادوا فى دلال الابناء بعيدا عن الصورة النمطية الدرامية ...*
*النتيجة : عند زواج البنت انهيار بيتها فى اول مواجهة حقيقية مع الحياة او عند حدوث ازمة ما وتتفككك العلاقة الزوجية وتذوب كما يذوب الثلج تحت شمس اغسطس ...*
*اذ لم تتعود الفتاة منذ صغرها على تحمل مسئولية حقيقية أو حتى معرفة ان هناك شئ فى الحياة أسمه ( مشكلات )*
*فتصاب بالانفصام فورا ...وتتشتت الاسرة ...*
*كلمة اخيرة من بعد اذن أستاذى الكبير :**الست هى كل حاجة فى البيت وليس الرجل ...*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> قليل لما نلاقى بنت تخلوا من كل العيوب دى للاسف​


 
و قليل بردو لما تلاقى رجل يخلو من نفس هذه العيوب---- و لا إيه؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الست هى كل حاجة فى البيت وليس الرجل ...*


كولو كوم و الجمله دى كوم ههههههههههههه  ايوا كدا يا عبود هو ده الكلام و لا بلا


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

* دة الكلام اللى مرجعنا  ورا يعنى اية الست  هى كل حاجة فى البيت    دة كلام يتقال هو انت علشان تجامل حد تقول اى كلام 
 طيب خلاص مدام الست كل حاجة فى البيت كل واحدة متزوجة تموت جوزها وتعيش لوحدها لو تقدر
 مدام الست كل حاجة فى البيت  يعنى 
  اقولك 
 اقولك 
 اى  كلام فاضــــــــــــــــــــــــــى          معقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول 
 وبس​*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

هالكلام على أساس إنه الرجال ملائكة يعني  
طيب برضه الرجال إلهم عيوب وتكرهها المرأة فيهم 
ولقيت هالموضوع إهداء لجميع الرجال وخاصة يوليوس عدو المرأة هههههههههه 

- هذه تسع صفات .. اعتقد كامراة -  انها ابرز ما تبغضه النساء في الرجل ... 
...

البصباص : 
الذي يسترق النظر الى النساء الآخريات دونما احترام لزوجه .. فتجد عينيه تدور  في محاجرهما بحثا عن النساء في السوق وهو مع زوجته .. او وهو ينتظرها أمام  قصر الافراح .. او امام الكلية .. او حينما يشاهدان التلفاز,, فتجد عينه  تقفز من محاجرهما عندما تقدم المذيعة نشرة الاخبار...) 

المزواج : 
الذي يستبدل النساء استبداله ملابسه ومتاعه .. دون اعتبار لإنسانية زوجه 
ومشاعرها ..فتجده في العشر سنوات يتزوج خمس مرات وربما اكثر .. فهو اشبه ما  يكون بالقرد .. كلما اعجبه غصن قفز إليه وترك غصنه ..

الناعم المترف : 
الذي يتشبه بالنساء في رقتهن وميوعتهن .. فتجده ( فيري سوووووفت )
ثيابه من ارق الاقمشة .. وعطوراته من اغلى الانواع .. يتنافس مع زوجته في  شراء الكريمات والدهون .. ونصف ميزانية البيت على تفصيل الملابس وانواع  الجزم والأحذية ..


المهمل : 
الذي يهمل في هيئته الشخصية .. فتجده قذرا وغير مرتب بحجة ان الاهتمام بذلك  
من شأن المرأة وحدها !!!! رائحته( مثل سندويشة الجبن والعسل الفاسده ) ..  ثيابه لاتتحمل ان تغسل مرة واحده بل تحتاج إلى ثلاث غسلات لتنظف..يلبس  الفانيلة ولا يتركها حتى ترمى في صندوق القمامة .. ( ييييعععععع )

البخيل :
 الذي يحبس ماله ويعدده .. حارما نفسه واولاده من لذة الحياة ومتع  الدنيا .. 
خوفا من مستقبل لن يعشه ...يحصي على زوجته الدينار والدرهم .. اللحمة لا  يذوقونها سوى في الشهر مرة .. تخجل زوجته من ملابسها القديمة وقلة عطوراتها  .. وكل ليلة مسلسل من الرجاء والعويل..حتى تطلب منه مصروف الاولاد للمدرسة  ؟؟


المنان : 
الذي يعطي فيعود بالمن والأذى على من ينفق أو يعطي ..تذكرين يوم اعطيتك كذا  وكذا.. وكذا وكذا .. لا تفرح زوجته بهدية.. لانها تعلم انه سيمن عليها  شهرا بهذه الهدية.. إذا سافروا في الصيف .. يمن عليهم بالسفرة حتى السنة  التي بعدها .. بل حتى الطعام لو كان طبخاً جميلا .. يمن عليها بانه هو الذي  احظر المقادير من السوق ..

ذو المزاج الصعب ..
في اللباس .. والطعام .. والخروج .. والألوان .. بل وفي اسماء الأولاد ..  لا يرضى إلا بما يوافق ذوقه .. ولأن ذوقه صعب فلا تجد ما يوافقه .. الملح  قليل في الطعام .. الشاي حلو بزيادة.. لون قماش ثوبك ( بايخ ).. لو كان كذا  لكان احسن .. ؟؟؟؟

ضعيف الشخصية : 
الذي يسلم قياده للمرأة من أم إلى زوجه ( وياقلبي لاتحزن) 
لايستحق شرف الرجولة .. امه تدبره .. وعمته كذلك .. وايضا زوجته لا تراه  اكثر من لعبة بين يديها .. اخبار بيته عند اخواته ( قال من باب الإستشارة )  في العمل يحتقره زملائه .. يجعلونه يعمل لهم .. اخوانه يكلفونه بمهام  بيوتهم .. ليس في قاموسه ( انا رأيي كذا ) .

الغضوب.. 
( الرجل الأخضر) إذا دخل البيت صمت الجميع نظرته نآآآآآر ... الويل لمن  يعصي امره او يقف في وجهه .. لسانه بذيء إذا غضب .. لا يضحك (ولا حتى عند  التصوير) .. يكاد يحسب الأنفاس على زوجه .. ويدمر البيت بسبب سرعة غضبه ..  يرمي باقرب شيء في يده إذا غضب .. كأس , صحن , حذاء .. ياله من بلاء ..

منقووووووووول للإفادة :smile02​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *دة الكلام اللى مرجعنا ورا يعنى اية الست هى كل حاجة فى البيت دة كلام يتقال هو انت علشان تجامل حد تقول اى كلام ​*
> ​


​*دى مش مجاملة ..دى الحقيقة فعلاً ...هاجامل ميييين ؟؟؟؟*
*واضح انك مش متجوز فيما أعتقد ...*​​*



مدام الست كل حاجة فى البيت يعنى 
اقولك 
اقولك 
اى كلام فاضــــــــــــــــــــــــــى معقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول 

وبس

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
لأ يا يوليوس مش كلام فاضى ...بس كلام معقول ..​الراجل ممكن يجعجع له جعجوعتين فاضيين ...( حسه بالبيت )
الست لو عملت كدة مش هتبقى ست ...تبقى شيخ غفر
الراجل لو سهر برة البيت ماحدش هيقوله حاجة
الست لو عملت كدة ...تبقى مش تمام ..
الراجل لو هنك شوية ...بتسامح له
الست ما تقدرش تهنك ...
الراجل لو ماشتركش فى شغل البيت ماحدش هيلومه
الست هتتيعب لو أهملت بيتها ...
الراجل يقدر يحول البيت لجحيم لمدة ساعتين
الست تحوله لجحيم مدى الحياة ...
الراجل لو طفش من البيت ...يبقى الست هى السبب
الست لو طفشت من البيت ...تبقى هى السبب برضه (!!)
الراجل (الأب) لما تكبر بيسيبك تعتمد على نفسك
الست (الأم) عمرها ما تسيبك أبدا تعتمد على نفسك وهتفضل طول عمرك فى نظرها ( الولد الصغير ) ...
عرفت لية بقى الست هى كل حاجة ومن غير ما نجامل حد ومن غير ما أقول كلام فاضى ؟؟
​​*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *11 - الفتاة المُدللة :*
> *ولا أقصد بها تللك الصورة النمطية التى اعتادت الدراما على تجسيدها ...بل هناك صورة أخطر منها تتمثل فى الاتى :*
> *- عدم سماح الام بدخول ابنتها المطبخ قائلة ( بكرة تتعلمى فى بيت جوزك )*
> *- عدم اشراك الام ابنتها فى مشاكل الحياة التى تعترض الاسرة ( مثلا بابا بيمر بظروف مالية وحشة وعايزين نخف الطلبات عليه ) هذه العبارة لا تسمعها البنت او الولد ابدا (!!)*
> ...





:big29: انتا مين انتا يعنى مين قولى


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

*الرد على قد الكلام 

[QUOTE=Rosetta;3094961]هالكلام على أساس إنه الرجال ملائكة يعني  
احنا مش ملايكة ولاحاجة  مين قال احنا ملايكة انتم الملائكة  واحنا الوحشين اوى ياحضرة الملاك انتى مخلوق من ضلع ادم الوحش دة خالى بالك 

طيب برضه الرجال إلهم عيوب وتكرهها المرأة فيهم 
 اكيد طبعا 
ولقيت هالموضوع إهداء لجميع الرجال وخاصة يوليوس عدو المرأة هههههههههه 

 شكرا على الحب العظيم دة  مردودة ليكى موضوع جديد لا تقلق  لسه بدرى بدرى

- هذه تسع صفات .. اعتقد كامراة -  انها ابرز ما تبغضه النساء في الرجل ... 
... احنا هنتكلم عن الصفات ولما ذا الراجل بيعمل الاشياء الوحشة دة واللى مزعلة اوى حواءو بنات واحدة واحدة واحدة 

البصباص : 

الذي يسترق النظر الى النساء الآخريات دونما احترام لزوجه .. فتجد عينيه تدور  في محاجرهما بحثا عن النساء في السوق وهو مع زوجته .. او وهو ينتظرها أمام  قصر الافراح .. او امام الكلية .. او حينما يشاهدان التلفاز,, فتجد عينه  تقفز من محاجرهما عندما تقدم المذيعة نشرة الاخبار...) 

كلام جميل وبيحصل لانك  السؤال المهم هنا  لية بيعمل كدة من كتر عينة يلليل نهار على بومة فى وشه طول اليوم  لما  يغير نظرة ويشوفة حاجة جديدة يمكن ينظف عيونة شوال البطاطة  اللى معة ولاشوال البصل  ولاالفيل اللى معة فى الشقة يبقى الجرم على الراجل الغلبان 
 وكمان حاجة مهمة تانية العين مش السبب . السبب ان مراتة مهملة فى نفسها خليتة يبص برة  ما تشوف ليةبص عليها  واكيد طبعا عرفين السبب يبقى غلطان 

المزواج : 
الذي يستبدل النساء استبداله ملابسه ومتاعه .. دون اعتبار لإنسانية زوجه 
ومشاعرها ..فتجده في العشر سنوات يتزوج خمس مرات وربما اكثر .. فهو اشبه ما  يكون بالقرد .. كلما اعجبه غصن قفز إليه وترك غصنه ..
المزواج  ازاى دة بقى هو الراجل فى المسيحية يتزوج كام  واحدة  هى واحدة يبقى مزواج ازاى دة هو اى مصيبة للراجل  دة كلام هههههههههه

الناعم المترف : 

 فين دة فى الزمن دة  فى رقة اذا كان الست اللى المفروض مخلوقة بها الرقة المفروض بقت راجل وفاضل لها شنب وتبقى احسن من هريدى يابوى واراجل كمان . الراجل اللى طول اليوم طلع عينة فىالشغل وبلليل شغل علشان يكفى بيتة ومراتة واسرتة يفكر يجب كريمات ويفضل انواع الملابس والجزم والاحذية  
بس الله ارحمية انتى من مطلبات ابتاعتكم انت  وينفد  من ايديكم بس  والله ياناس لو شوفتوا الراجل دة اللى بتحكى علية حد يقول لى  نروح نتصور جنبة بالمرة   يبقى حاجة نادرة  ههههههههههه

المهمل : 
باامانة  عندنا مثل او حاجة اذا كانت  الراجل هدومة مش مكوية ومظبط لبسة يبقى العيب على الهانم فى البيت تكون ست مهملة وفاشلة   وبعدين لو مهمل  انتى اية الفايدة منك انك تقولى هات المرتبة وعلى جنب ياعم الحج اشوفك كل اول شهر بس دة كلام 
البخيل :
 البخل دة صفة فى الراجل والست  يعنى فى ستات يعنى   تعضى قلبها ولا تعضى رغيف عيش منها  مش الراجل لوحدة يعنى 

المنان : 
 طيب كويس اصلا انة فى الزمن دة بيجيب لها هدية  فى الزمن  لو قدرت يجيب رغيف العيش يبقى عمل انجاز كمان بجيب هدايا   وزعلانة الهانم  منة علشان بيفكرها بيها  ما هو اللى غلطان لو كان منع الهديا من الاول ومش عبرها  بفردة شراب واحدة كانت اتخسرت ومش قالت لة  بيمن عليا دة عندك حق هو اللى  غلطان عودها على الهديا يستاهل 
ذو المزاج الصعب ..
اولا المركب ام 2  ريس دة تغرق على طول 
 وكمان تبقى ست فاشلة فشل زريع لو مش قدرت تعرف ذوق وطعم جوزها  امال  اية الفائدة منها لو مش قدرت حتى ابسط الاشياء وذؤق جوزها مش قادرة تحدد معلش دة كدة  زوجة فاشلة 

ضعيف الشخصية : 
عندك حق المفروض امال ما يتزوج  حضرتك يمسك امة واختة وعمته وخالتك وكل ما له  صلة من بحواء اقرب صندوق زبالة يرميهم  فيهم علشان العروسة تعيش بمزاج رايق و احساس مرهف  وبالمرة يجب كام عصفور يصوصو علشان تصحى على صوت العصافير . وبعدين حضرتك هتبقى امك هترضى ابنك يرميكى فى الزبالة علشان عروستة 
الغضوب.. 
( الرجل الأخضر) إذا دخل البيت صمت الجميع نظرته نآآآآآر ... الويل لمن  يعصي امره او يقف في وجهه .. لسانه بذيء إذا غضب .. لا يضحك (ولا حتى عند  التصوير) .. يكاد يحسب الأنفاس على زوجه .. ويدمر البيت بسبب سرعة غضبه ..  يرمي باقرب شيء في يده إذا غضب .. كأس , صحن , حذاء .. ياله من بلاء 

والله ضحكت من الغضوب دة فوق بتقولى الراجل ابن امة دة بيزعل المراة وينكد عليها علشان شخصية ضعيفة  
 ولما يكون شخصيتة قوية  طلع الرجل الاخضر يعمل 
باامانة يعمل اية الراجل مع  حواء   والله فى ستات عايزة ترمى هى مش  اقرب حاجة   ههههههه

..

منقووووووووول للإفادة :smile02​[/QUOTE]

 موضوع جميل  وشكرا ليكى ​
 تحياتى 
يوليوس 
 ( عدو المراة:t32::t32: )​[/B]*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

> *تحياتى
> يوليوس
> ( عدو المراة:t32::t32: )*



هههههههههههه إنت  طلعت مصيبة 
ليه كل هالحقد على المرأة بنفسي أعرف ؟؟؟ 
صدقني إحنا ملااااااااااائكة يا يوليوس :t33:
وصدقني كمان شو ما حكيت عن المرأة مش رح تقدر تنكر فضلها عليكم سواء أم أو  زوجة أو أخت أو بنت 
وإنت بينك وبين نفسك عارف إنه كلامي صح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *كلام جميل وبيحصل لانك السؤال المهم هنا لية بيعمل كدة من كتر عينة يلليل نهار على بومة فى وشه طول اليوم لما يغير نظرة ويشوفة حاجة جديدة يمكن ينظف عيونة شوال البطاطة اللى معة ولاشوال البصل ولاالفيل اللى معة فى الشقة يبقى الجرم على الراجل الغلبان *


انت كدا بتغلط يا يوليوس!!مش كل الستات كدا و مش كل الرجال عندهم عزر-- فى بتبقا زوجاتهم على سنهجه عشره و هو فى دمه تجرى الخيانه و البصبصه لسيدات تانيا-- و مش كولو عيب الزوجه--- العيب بيبقا مشترك فى كثير من الاحيان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هههههههههههه إنت طلعت مصيبة
> ليه كل هالحقد على المرأة بنفسي أعرف ؟؟؟
> صدقني إحنا ملااااااااااائكة يا يوليوس :t33:
> وصدقني كمان شو ما حكيت عن المرأة مش رح تقدر تنكر فضلها عليكم سواء أم أو زوجة أو أخت أو بنت
> وإنت بينك وبين نفسك عارف إنه كلامي صح


دايما يا روزيتا  بيكون هيك--- كل ما يورى الشخص انه بيكره اوى ما بيعمل شىء غير إنه بيدارى حبه الكبير للمرأه ألى مش يقدر يستغنا عنه-- سواء فى حبه للوالده او للاخت او للابنه --- او للحبيبه-- و ساعتها هيقع على جدور الرقبه  ---و عندك حق فى كلامك--


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> - هذه تسع صفات .. اعتقد كامراة -  انها ابرز ما تبغضه النساء في الرجل ...
> ...
> 
> البصباص :
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
زودي الجبان
ده اسوء خلق الله:a82:
*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *دى مش مجاملة ..دى الحقيقة فعلاً ...هاجامل ميييين ؟؟؟؟*
> *واضح انك مش متجوز فيما أعتقد ...*​​*
> لأ يا يوليوس مش كلام فاضى ...بس كلام معقول ..​الراجل ممكن يجعجع له جعجوعتين فاضيين ...( حسه بالبيت )
> ...



*شفت بقى احنا مظلومين قد ايه:t33:*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

*بوظنا موضوع الاستاذ صوت صارخ يا جدعان
استعدو لطرد او الانذار *


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انت كدا بتغلط يا يوليوس!!مش كل الستات كدا و مش كل الرجال عندهم عزر-- فى بتبقا زوجاتهم على سنهجه عشره و هو فى دمه تجرى الخيانه و البصبصه لسيدات تانيا-- و مش كولو عيب الزوجه--- العيب بيبقا مشترك فى كثير من الاحيان



 انا معاكى الخيانة اقذر الاشياء على الارض مش معقولة راجل هيخون مثلامراتة مع واحدة ماشية كدة تعالى انالازم اخون النهاردة مراتى مش معقولة  ولابالعافية ولابالضرب مثلا
اكيد الخيانة لها طرف تانى  اسمة الست  يعنى لما يخون الراجل اكيد بردو الست بتخون جوزها 
 ولاهى لسه بردو ملاك والراجل هو الشيطان بردو فى دة كمان 
    سؤال وفى  الخيانة دة الست مش خاينة الى بيتها وجوزها بردو ولالسة ملاك والراجل الشيطان ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *دى مش مجاملة ..دى الحقيقة فعلاً ...هاجامل ميييين ؟؟؟؟*
> *واضح انك مش متجوز فيما أعتقد ...*​
> 
> ...


يا عبود دايما كلامك فى المليان -- هو انت لو بتجامل حد كنت قولت الكلام ده--- كرهتنى فى نفسى يا عم عوبد---
ينفع احول و ابقا راجل---- يعنى لو الراجل طفش يبقا هى السبب و لو هى طفشت يبقا هى السبب بردو -- راجل بردو نقول إيه ههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا الى حبو اعدائكم على الملاحظة دة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> انا معاكى الخيانة اقذر الاشياء على الارض مش معقولة راجل هيخون مثلامراتة مع واحدة ماشية كدة تعالى انالازم اخون النهاردة مراتى مش معقولة ولابالعافية ولابالضرب مثلا
> اكيد الخيانة لها طرف تانى اسمة الست يعنى لما يخون الراجل اكيد بردو الست بتخون جوزها
> ولاهى لسه بردو ملاك والراجل هو الشيطان بردو فى دة كمان
> سؤال وفى الخيانة دة الست مش خاينة الى بيتها وجوزها بردو ولالسة ملاك والراجل الشيطان ؟


 يا عم هو الراجل المجنون ده الى هيخون مراته هيروح يخونها مع واحده متجوزه!!!! يا يوليوس  مش هتناقش معاك--  يالا روح ربنا يسامحك وكفايا عندى ان مامتك مرأه و انت اكيد بتقدرها و تقدر تعبها معاك---  و بس خلاص


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ا[/CENTER]
> *دى مش مجاملة ..دى الحقيقة فعلاً ...هاجامل ميييين ؟؟؟؟
> اولاشكرا على الرد
> لا انت مجامل ومجامل جامد كمان
> ...




 تحياتى 
 يوليوس 
 ( عدو المراة ):t32:


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

*لا حول الله يا رب  *


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

> *علشا ن يعمل منة  راجل يعتمد علية بدل ما يبقى ابن امة زى   الاخت روزيتا ما قالت الاشياء الوحشة اوى فى الراجل ابن امة  خالها ترد  عليك فى الكلمة*


على فكرة أنا قلت الصفات إللي بتكرهها المرأة في الرجل *ولم أعمم على كل الرجال* 
لإني بقدر دور الرجل في الحياة ومستحيل أنكره أبدا فالرجل له أفضال عظيمة على المرأة فهو أبي وأخي وزوجي مستقبلا 
بس إنت شوف كلامك كيف مليان عداوة وحقد على المرأة وناكر لجميلها وأفضالها معاك وكأنها مش من البشر ولا حتى إلها حقوق !!!!


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لا حول الله يا رب  *[/QUOT
> 
> *معلش ناس مجنونة معلش
> سلام
> سلام المسيح معكم جميعا ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *تحياتى *​
> 
> *يوليوس *
> 
> *( عدو المراة:t32::t32: )*​[/B]


 
*طلعت عدو المرأة كمان ...*
*عرفت بقى ان الست هى كل حاجة ؟؟؟؟*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

*



انا اول مرة اسمع راجل يطفش دة من ببيت

أنقر للتوسيع...

**عندك أنا أهوه ....ههههههه... سبع *
*



الست (الأم) عمرها ما تسيبك أبدا تعتمد على نفسك وهتفضل طول عمرك فى نظرها ( الولد الصغير ) . ابن امة يعنى دة مش نافع مع البنات فى موضوع روزتا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ياعمونا لأ مش ده القصد ...أبن أمه ده أية ؟؟*
*شوف اقولك الأم لما تعمل لها زيارة انت وأولادك  بتحضر ألذ أكل فى الدنيا اللى هى عارفة انك بتحبه ...ومهما كان تعبانة او مش قادرة ...*
*يبقى ابن أمه ؟؟؟ ...*
*لأ ده من فرط حنانها وحبها فيه وفى أولاده ...*


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> على فكرة أنا قلت الصفات إللي بتكرهها المرأة في الرجل *ولم أعمم على كل الرجال*
> لإني بقدر دور الرجل في الحياة ومستحيل أنكره أبدا فالرجل له أفضال عظيمة على المرأة فهو أبي وأخي وزوجي مستقبلا
> بس إنت شوف كلامك كيف مليان عداوة وحقد على المرأة وناكر لجميلها وأفضالها معاك وكأنها مش من البشر ولا حتى إلها حقوق !!!!




*كلامك جميل ومعقول نوعا ما   
 لكن انامش بتكلم بعداوه وحقد انا بقول اللى شايفة بس   لاحقد ولاغيرو 
 شكرا ليكى ياعدوتى الجميلة وربنا يحافظ عليكى ديما وينور ليكى الطريق ديما ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طلعت عدو المرأة كمان ...*
> *عرفت بقى ان الست هى كل حاجة ؟؟؟؟*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*



 هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عندك أنا أهوه ....ههههههه... سبع *
> 
> *ياعمونا لأ مش ده القصد ...أبن أمه ده أية ؟؟*
> *شوف اقولك الأم لما تعمل لها زيارة انت وأولادك  بتحضر ألذ أكل فى الدنيا اللى هى عارفة انك بتحبه ...ومهما كان تعبانة او مش قادرة ...*
> ...



*المعنى اللى تقصدة غير دة  او اللى وصل لى  غير كدة 
 شكرا على الحوار الجميل والذيذ والمضحك وفيه كتير من المعلومات والافكار اكيد هتفيد ناس سواء رجال او من بنات حواء:t32::t32: هههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

> يوليوس44 قال:
> 
> 
> > *المعنى اللى تقصدة غير دة او اللى وصل لى غير كدة *
> ...





> *حوار ممتع فعلا وشكرا لأستاذنا صوت صارخ ...*
> *كان فيه مثل دايما تقوله جدتى ( الله يرحمها ) لأمى:*
> *يابنتى الست تعمل حاجة م الأتنين*
> *يا تعشش*
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2012)

*شكرا لكل المشاركين .... مهما كانت ارائهم

انا مع عبود فى مقولته .... الست هى كل حاجة فى البيت

الرجل الناجح .... خلفه امرأه .... لأنه نجح إما بسبب راحته فى بيته ... أو بسبب طلوع عينه فى عيشته معاها
الأولاد المتفوقين .... السبب يكون الأم ... وليس الأب
البيت الهادئ المنظم .... السبب الزوجة وليس الزوج 
البيت الكنائسى .... الفضل فيه يرجع غالبا لأم وليس للأب

المرأه فى البيت هى حجر الأساس فى كل شيئ ....

المرأه عندما تكون أم لزوجها عندما يكون بحاجة لصدر الأو
المرأه عندما تكون أخت لزوجها عندما يكون لصداقة الأخت
المرأه عندما تكون حبيبة لزوجها عندما يكون لمحبة الحبيبه

لو افتقد الزوج لأحد تلك الأمور .... سيبحث عنها خارج البيت ... 

والرجل بحاجة دوما للأم وللأخت وللحبيبة *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*شكرا على الموضوع يا أستاذ ...
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يناير 2012)

معتقدش هتلاقى بنت مفهاش اى حاجة من ال 10 دول ..... و بعدين منعا للعنصرية قول عيوب الرجل كمان احقاقا للحق يعنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2012)

كتير موضوع راااااااائع وعجبتنى التعليقات حلوة خالص باختلافاتها 
+ ربنا يباركم


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و قليل بردو لما تلاقى رجل يخلو من نفس هذه العيوب---- و لا إيه؟




صح كلامك​


----------



## magedrn (27 يناير 2012)

موضوع جميل استاذى 
شكرا لتعبك ومحبتك 
وفعلا العثور على شريك الحياة لازم يكون بعناء طوووووووووويل 
علشان الواحد يحس بقيمة الشريك دا فى حياته


----------

